# Lacie external drives for sample libraries



## NYC Chaz (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone using Lacie external drives usb3.0 or thunderbolt with their sample libraries?I'd be interested in your thoughts on their performance and reliability.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 22, 2017)

I would really try to go with ssds at this point. I've had great success with Samsung and Crucial.


----------



## NYC Chaz (Feb 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I would really try to go with ssds at this point. I've had great success with Samsung and Crucial.


 I am using ssds,but was interested in peoples experiences with Lacie.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2017)

I have the Lacie model with Thunderbolt and 5 2TB drives, but I don't remember the model name. I think it's called the 10TB 5Big Thunderbolt, or something like that. Mine is the original so it's first gen Thunderbolt.

It's been great. I had a drive that was alerted as potentially failing vie SoftRAID software, and Lacie swapped the drive under warranty well over a year after purchase. I'm not sure what the warranty period is, but they were great to deal with.

I have the 5 drives as RAID0 with two partitions of 5TB each. It's connected to a late 2013 iMac and I get about 670/770 on one partition and about 700/780 on the other (using Blackmagic Disk Speed Test utility). 

I have however moved my Samples to SSD's, not because of a lack of performance from the Lacie, but for other reasons.

I've seen mixed reviews on the Lacie's, but I have been very happy with mine.


----------



## John Busby (Feb 22, 2017)

i have a Lacie (Porsche Design) usb 3 ssd and it's great, currently i have all of my EW libraries on it.
load times are swift but mainly the performance is what improved vastly especially with the PLAY engine


----------



## NYC Chaz (Feb 22, 2017)

Jake said:


> I have the Lacie model with Thunderbolt and 5 2TB drives, but I don't remember the model name. I think it's called the 10TB 5Big Thunderbolt, or something like that. Mine is the original so it's first gen Thunderbolt.
> 
> It's been great. I had a drive that was alerted as potentially failing vie SoftRAID software, and Lacie swapped the drive under warranty well over a year after purchase. I'm not sure what the warranty period is, but they were great to deal with.
> 
> ...


 I just got a crucial 2 tb ssd for $490 a few months back and it's great.I was interested in Lacie because they seem reasonable for the price.Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fab (Feb 22, 2017)

whats the ssd model your thinking about?

I only know of them doing hdd stuff (of which some were pretty great at the time)


----------



## NYC Chaz (Feb 22, 2017)

Fab said:


> whats the ssd model your thinking about?
> 
> I only know of them doing hdd stuff (of which some were pretty great at the time)


 It is a hdd 7200 rpm drive,i think the model number is d2.It was in the latest Sweetwater catalog.I'm happy
with my libraries on ssds,but was interested in what people thought of Lacie whether it was a ssd or hdd drive.


----------

